# Construction Lien??



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello folks, I will respectively ask that the attacks about side jobbing be postponed until after I have received some legitimate input.

Here is my story:

My wife's brother (whom I no longer refer to as my bro in law) is opening up a two story bar/restaurant/bar. He had a couple of plumbing issues in the past which I regretfully helped him with. Upon completion, his business partner (who definitely wears the pants and is particularly sleazy) paid me accordingly in cash. In my fault, I neglected to count the money in front of him. 

I packed up my tools and headed down the alley between the buildings towards the parking lot where my truck was. Upon passing the fenced in patio, I heard the sleazy business partner complaining heavily about "how much that ******* charged me"

Let it be known that I was generous by charging g him $35/hour and even rounded down when he was headed to the bank by about a half an hour of labour.

So before I left (while he was still complaining about me, I poked my head through the gate and noticed they were only about 8 feet away so I shouted "SEE YA GUYS!"... They looked like they had seen a ghost!

When I got home, I counted the money, only to realize that he had ripped me off for $30. I swore I would never do business with this a$$hole again.

Fast forward about 2 months til yesterday. My wife's brother calls me on my day off in a panic, telling me that they have inspection in 2 hours and cannot get the water to stop so that his scabby business partner can "weld a 1/2" copper joint". I told him that I really wasn't interested but he protested heavily. I grudgingly told him I would be there in a bit and told him to have cash. He called back in about 10 mins to tell me that mr. X had successfully "welded the joint" I told him good for you and hung up. End of transaction...

Or so I thought... Guess what, failed inspection! S-trap on kitchen sink and no interceptor. Can you help? I guess...

Made him measure all the bowls of all the sinks and read me all the info on the label of the dishwasher so I could get the gpm and do the math correctly. I actually had to pull out my tradeschool notes to get the formula right.

Went down there today to look at it, oh, by the way, got him a $80 discount on the interceptor at the supply house... Any who... Gave him the who for and the what now and was about to make a mat list when I stopped and told him, BTW, I'm not leaving here without $70 for my time invested so far. If not, I will leave now and not return, and I will still expect that $70 within 24 hours for my time served.

He argued that I was being unreasonable and he could not pay me for not doing any work, or as he put it, "for doing nothing". I disagreed, demanded the phone number of his partner, and grabbed my sh!t and walked out the front door. Left a message with buddy, whom I know will not return my call.

My question is; can I, being a plumber but not a licensed contractor, file a construction lien on the business for monies owed? I am in Ontario, but any experience to this matter would be better than what I've got right now. I will leave this with you, as I am off to play with google on the subject. 

Thanks,
UA


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

You dont have to be a contractor to lien ..... you might be better off to take some one to small claims court rather than lien..

A construction lien is really only good if the bank has not yet released the funds for a certain project... That is where the levage comes in...you tie up everybodies money for the next draw and crap hits the fan..

More than likely there is no bank funding for the low life guys you were working for.

A construction lien has to be placed in Ontario within 45 days from the last day worked... and then after that within another 45 days you have to launch a law suit..

So skid the first step and just take them to small claims court.... I have taken guys to small claims court with no written contract and won...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks OS, that's great advice, but can't a lien stop them from getting final permits or anything like that?

I really want to jam this loser up as much as plumbingly possible :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

A lien only stops the sale of the property unless some one pays off the lien... the bank always wants to be first on a mortgage so when the advance money they have to reregister the mortgage... this is were their buck stops until the lien is removed..

The city or building department does not care if there is money owing, only if it is done to code...

If you want to make them look stupid instead of serving them personally with the court papers you are allowed to publish the claim in the newspaper for every one to see.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Your talking jamming it up on opening night right? I suggest burritos!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rombo said:


> Your talking jamming it up on opening night right? I suggest burritos!


I'm going to walk in on opening night with a concealed weapon (hacksaw) and cut out the work I did to the water main, and I'm talking before the meter.

I'll walk out of there soaked and cold... They'll be on for tens of thousands...

Medieval....


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

You own a water key?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

You are only in it for $70 right? the time you put into sizing the interceptor? If that's it I wouldn't get worked up over it. I would just not talk to them anymore and let them deal with passing inspection themselves.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*If you were wise......*

you would be better off to let it go...

you are trying to get even with someone over 70 bucks..
.if you were to actually damage something 
it can get you in trouble cause you are delaing with skumbags....


I know someone who went to jail for beating up a contractor over 150 bucks....
he took the money off the fellow and ended up spending 3 years in jail 
for assault and robbery.... the skumbag filed charges......


right or wrong...
Its better off to look at it as a learning lesson
and never help the fellow .....ever again..


stop up the mens room toilet with a large rock 
if you must.... but I would leave it at that...:laughing:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

that's a real sob story ya have there and a union plumber no less....:whistling2:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Flyin Brian said:


> that's a real sob story ya have there and a union plumber no less....:whistling2:


WTH does being union have to do with it?


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> WTH does being union have to do with it?


not much i guess:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you to all who have expressed their opinions so far...

I can appreciate what you mean by saying let it go and you are probably right. However, as my life partner OS knows, I can be very vindictive. I truly am a lover, not a fighter... But I'm pissed.

The latest development is that the story has trickled down to my mother in law, and now my wife, who remains impartial.

I have been with my wife for just over 8 years now and we were married out of wedlock. I was only 19 when my oldest was born and my wife is 5 years older than me. 

For 8 years now, I have been that "young punk who knocked up my sister" let it be known that there is more to this story than the few paragraphs I originally posted.

I want to make this jerk and his slimeball buddy pay... Whether it's $0.70, $70, or $7000...

He's going to get his...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

An old buddy told me one time....."Kill em with kindness" and it actually works sometimes.....The high road is usually the best road taken....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm not sure I'm reading all this correctly. You've just been royally hammered by your BIL and his BFF and yet your life partner remains impartial? Pursuit of this may get real ugly for you.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I'm not sure I'm reading all this correctly. You've just been royally hammered by your BIL and his BFF and yet your life partner remains impartial? Pursuit of this may get real ugly for you.


Wow John, as per usual, very level headed... Thank you.

She simply said that she did not want to get involved in this kind of pissing contest.

But... As the night has progressed, I told her that I will first call her brother and THREATEN to file a lien on the property, to which she recommended I forward that to scumbag #2. 

I'm winning her over... :laughing:

Oh and @AG, I'm always bigger and nobler... Can't I be small and petty just this once?

Trust me, it IS NOT ABOUT MONEY...

It I'd solely about PRINCIPLE!!!

Don't mess with a plumber!!!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

U666A said:


> Thank you to all who have expressed their opinions so far...
> 
> I can appreciate what you mean by saying let it go and you are probably right. However, as my life partner OS knows, I can be very vindictive. I truly am a lover, not a fighter... But I'm pissed.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry unfortunately its your fault for expecting an outcome different then normal


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I'm sorry unfortunately Your


???


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I'm sorry unfortunately its your fault for expecting an outcome different then normal


I think this falls in the category of repeating the same activity and expecting different results.

I'm in your court on this UA, but you're really in a no-win situation here. Maybe you could arrange for the boys from the 6-6-6 to have dinner and drinks, pay 1/2 the tab and then complain about how it was over priced on the way out the door. :brows:

In addition to that, stop answering the deadbeat's phone calls.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I think this falls in the category of repeating the same activity and expecting different results.
> 
> I'm in your court on this UA, but you're really in a no-win situation here. Maybe you could arrange for the boys from the 6-6-6 to have dinner and drinks, pay 1/2 the tab and then complain about how it was over priced on the way out the door. :brows:
> 
> In addition to that, stop answering the deadbeat's phone calls.


That sounds like a plan and I'd throw in a batch of this in the toilet before leaving....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

All very good answers... 

I did go through the thought process of showing up with a few of the boys for dinner and drinks... We will pay the sum of the bill minus the amount owed to me.

Thanks again guys, I was really worked up about it last night, but today I realize that it's not such a big deal...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Flyin Brian said:


> not much i guess:laughing:


Man of many words. If your going to take a jab, explain it. You threw that out there, and I'm asking you what being union has to do with it?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Man of many words. If your going to take a jab, explain it. You threw that out there, and I'm asking you what being union has to do with it?


If I could suggest, he probably meant to say that I should corral up a few of the local boys and go down there to collect...

Pretty much what John said, just a little less diplomatic.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> If I could suggest, he probably meant to say that I should corral up a few of the local boys and go down there to collect...
> 
> Pretty much what John said, just a little less diplomatic.


Maybe so, but I'm thinking not.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> All very good answers...
> 
> I did go through the thought process of showing up with a few of the boys for dinner and drinks... We will pay the sum of the bill minus the amount owed to me.
> 
> Thanks again guys, I was really worked up about it last night, but today I realize that it's not such a big deal...


glad to see you come to your senses..

Dollar value is just not large enough to make a federal case out of...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

U666A said:


> Thank you to all who have expressed their opinions so far...
> 
> I can appreciate what you mean by saying let it go and you are probably right. However, as my life partner OS knows, I can be very vindictive. I truly am a lover, not a fighter... But I'm pissed.
> 
> ...


You knocked up your sister?.... I don't want to hear anything else about us guy's in the south.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Put me down for a "let it go" vote. Learn from it and move on. They'll get what they got coming soon enough.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Let it go, and don't go back for more.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Walk away.

Don't do something you'll beat yourself up over in a week or so.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

The beauty of side work. No permits, no contracts and no real legal protection for either the customer or the contractor. Is there a place on those lien forms for your business licence number? 

Walking away and learning a good lesson is a better course to take.

And you know about pissing contests? Usually all you get is piss all over you.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

U666A said:


> Thank you to all who have expressed their opinions so far...
> 
> I can appreciate what you mean by saying let it go and you are probably right. However, as my life partner OS knows, I can be very vindictive. I truly am a lover, not a fighter... But I'm pissed.
> 
> ...


As was I and I feel that is the best way to get married.

Mark


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks again for all the replies folks. I have not bothered to attempt contact with either of these people since Thursday. I suppose I will chalk it up to a lesson learned.

The b-i-l's wife however did tell my wife that the two knuckle heads were arguing about "getting him back no matter what... We need him".

If they do call back I will tell them that I will return to do the work so long as they have the cash there that is owed to me. Once I show up, I will pocket the cash and tell them I've changed my mind and wouldn't work for those losers for $1000/hour.

Just desserts.

Oh, and I HAVE read the 37 page article on the "construction lien act of Ontario" and it seems that anyone may file a lien against anyone for monies owed, regardless of licenses or contractor numbers. But I don't think I'm going to go that route.

There is a scene in "A Bronx Tale" where the young boy is about to chase down another kid who owes him money. Chazz explains to him that he got off easy. For a small sum of money, he never has to see the kid again.

I'm kind of in the same boat. He will never ask me for help again under any circumstances... :thumbup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

So seriously. We're confused. You knocked up your sister and got married out of wedlock? For reals?

^^^ Love, Jana


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> So seriously. We're confused. You knocked up your sister and got married out of wedlock? For reals?
> 
> ^^^ Love, Jana


:laughing:

I guess I should have been more clear as to state that the person speaking in quotations was my wife's brother.

"that punk kid knocked up my sister..."

Me being the punk kid and the speaker being the wife's brother and the sister being my wife...

Sheesh... Were in Canada! Were cool with gay marriage but incest is best kept to wherever SR hails from...

Sorry Ricky... Had to.

:laughing:

Y'all understand now ya hear?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

At least we make it 3rd cousins.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> At least we make it 3rd cousins.


That way their eyes aren't SO crossed...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> That way their eyes aren't SO crossed...


Stay out of this.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Stay out of this.


Hahahaha!!!!!

4 minutes Rick?!? I'm disappointed... :laughing:

And second cousins are cool here, but it makes the family reunions awkward when the family tree doesn't fork! :jester


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

U666A said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I guess I should have been more clear as to state that the person speaking in quotations was my wife's brother.
> 
> ...


LOL-Sorry my daughter came in to use my computer an I was still logged on.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> LOL-Sorry my daughter came in to use my computer an I was still logged on.
> 
> Mark


Sure... Sure... 

Yea thats the ticket! :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> LOL-Sorry my daughter came in to use my computer an I was still logged on.
> 
> Mark


Whatever you say Jana... :laughing:




----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

U666A said:


> Whatever you say Jana... :laughing:
> 
> 


I have an excuse, I was only 25-years old when she was born. That said, she's not the kid I dropped on his head.

If it's any consultation to you, I'm guessing every married person on this site, regardless of gender was married out of wedlock.

Mark


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Chalk it all up to experience. These guys are not to be trusted and are looking for a (cheap) sucker. So they got to you the first time,,,, shame on them. The second time it's shame on you. You have an opportunity to be the "bigger man" here. But bigger does NOT mean stupid. Life is too short. Wash your hands of them. Your wife will most likely be impressed by the maturity.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ToUtahNow said:


> If it's any consultation to you, I'm guessing every married person on this site, regardless of gender was married out of wedlock.


 I was. And I couldn't be more ashamed.

Thankfully we sorted that out before we had any curtain climbers.

The curtain climbers have curtain climbers of their own now.

Life is good.:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm surprised that nobody reamed OP for doing un-licensed work in the beginning...:whistling2:

I guess side-work is OK with the zoners now...:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'm surprised that nobody reamed OP for doing un-licensed work in the beginning...:whistling2:
> 
> I guess side-work is OK with the zoners now...:laughing:


Speaking only for myself, we're just waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'm surprised that nobody reamed OP for doing un-licensed work in the beginning...:whistling2:
> 
> I guess side-work is OK with the zoners now...:laughing:


Do you consider helping out family side work..?

Feel sorry for your parents...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumb nutz said:


> Do you consider helping out family side work..?
> 
> Feel sorry for your parents...


 



I am not on a high and mighty white horse. I was being sarcastic in saying that other PZone members didn't pitch a fit about the orig. poster doing a side-job. I did 'em for years and I could care less about some Canadian plumber doing a side-job.

I'm just a hack with a license...:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I am not on a high and mighty white horse. I was being sarcastic in saying that other PZone members didn't pitch a fit about the orig. poster doing a side-job. I did 'em for years and I could care less about some Canadian plumber doing a side-job.
> 
> I'm just a hack with a license...:laughing:


The original question was about placing a lien ... even if you were not a contractor.... but we should all ban together and give the original poster a beat down for doing side jobs :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I am not on a high and mighty white horse. I was being sarcastic in saying that other PZone members didn't pitch a fit about the orig. poster doing a side-job. I did 'em for years and I could care less about some Canadian plumber doing a side-job.
> 
> I'm just a hack with a license...:laughing:


 I personally understand how some of our hungrier members might take issue with their employees doing side work.

I, OTOH, could give a wet beery fart.

If my guys want to enrich themselves and can find a way of doing it without poaching from me, then more power to them.

I'm not the jealous type. Wrathful, vindictive and mean as hell, but not jealous.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'm surprised that nobody reamed OP for doing un-licensed work in the beginning...:whistling2:
> 
> I guess side-work is OK with the zoners now...:laughing:


:laughing: I requested that the side work punishment be held back until I had at least one or two intelligent answers...

Now that I have received those... Do your worst! :jester:

In my defense, the only reason I've ever done side work has been for family, and has always been free.

I neither consider him family, nor do I owe him anything. I rather not do it, but if I'm going to HELP him, he's going to pay!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> :laughing: I requested that the side work punishment be held back until I had at least one or two intelligent answers...
> 
> Now that I have received those... Do your worst! :jester:
> 
> ...


I'd say you got what you deserved.... :laughing:

Stiffed on the bill! :thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> :laughing: I requested that the side work punishment be held back until I had at least one or two intelligent answers...
> 
> Now that I have received those... Do your worst! :jester:
> 
> ...


At least you knew you were going to get some flak :laughing: Some guys are suprised when we lay into them


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

U666A said:


> Thank you to all who have expressed their opinions so far...
> 
> I can appreciate what you mean by saying let it go and you are probably right. However, as my life partner OS knows, I can be very vindictive. I truly am a lover, not a fighter... But I'm pissed.
> 
> ...


U666A,

HEY! I got myself into a similar situation when I was younger. It's been six years now and I've probably lost an inch of hair every year because of my choices. Aw well....

Anyways, Don't know if it still helps but this is usually how I deal with the situation (for restaurants and bars). More than $400, I go to small claims. This way I figure it will cover my days wage (which I take off for court), lunch at Kelsey's, supper at The Kegand a bottle of wine for the wife. 

Less than $400 I kill them with kindness. I come in once they open with some friends. Tell them how great of a job they did blah blah blah. Everyone orders whatever they want (lobster, beer, steak) untill the tab equals less than the plumbing work done. When it comes to the bill, you get up and leave with some very happy friends. That's about all you can do.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> ...If they do call back I will tell them that I will return to do the work so long as they have the cash there that is owed to me. Once I show up...


Just when I thought you had learned your lesson. In my never-to-be-humble opinion, you shouldn't lift your arse out of the lawn chair until the cash is hand delivered to you. I foresee something like this...*"Why don't you go ahead and get started. I'm sure my buddy will be back from the bank by the time your done"*.

By going to the building just to play a game, you are likely to get played again. Don't hold your breath, you probably won't see a dime. And as was stated previously, a fair argument could be made as to whether or not you even should.

If (and only IF) he were to show up with the cash, begs and pleads for your forgiveness, and sobs for your help....Have a photocopy of the entire Plumbing section of your local phone directory neatly sealed in an envelope. Agree to give all the help he needs for free so there will be no hard feelings from here on. Then when he gives you the money, go get the envelope and send him on his way. Get the copies made, put the envelope in a safe place, and wait. If he shows up with your money, great. If not, lesson learned and move on.



Flyin Brian said:


> that's a real sob story ya have there and a union plumber no less....:whistling2:


I believe this is a reference to Organized and Dis-Organized plumbers holding union plumbers to a higher standard. Thus making you taking on a side job as a union plumber, somewhat worse than when non-union plumbers do it.

If the rat bas****s that stiffed you didn't have the money or common business sense to hire even the lowliest of licensed plumbers they should not be trying to open a business. And they certainly didn't deserve to have a union trained plumbing professional such as yourself at their disposal.

As far as coming down on you for side jobbing, well.....you are probably going to be getting enough grief in your family over this for many moons so what could I possible say to make it better or worse?

Of course, if you were to come back with lofty and idealistic comments such as, _*"Damn you all and the industry that feeds me. I'm going to steal what I can!"*_ or _*"A man's gotta do what he's gotta do!"*_, then the thread will surely take an ugly turn for the worse.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

A tiny bit off topic, but this may help some in the future.

I NEVER do the math to size interceptors. Forward the sink measurements and local by-law retention time (5 mins in Toronto, if I remember correctly) to the manufacturer and they will do it for you.  CanPlas is good for it in Ontario.

If you did that in the first place, losing $70 wouldn't feel so bad.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Just when I thought you had learned your lesson. In my never-to-be-humble opinion, you shouldn't lift your arse out of the lawn chair until the cash is hand delivered to you. I foresee something like this..."Why don't you go ahead and get started. I'm sure my buddy will be back from the bank by the time your done".
> 
> By going to the building just to play a game, you are likely to get played again. Don't hold your breath, you probably won't see a dime. And as was stated previously, a fair argument could be made as to whether or not you even should.
> 
> ...


Respectfully acknowledged... Thanks John.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm putting a mechanic's lien on a house I worked on 2 fridays ago for $165.00 for a multitude of reasons, the main one is to get well versed on this manner of collecting if and when someone tries to screw me on a job.


The house is currently on the market so when I zing that email to the listing agent, guess who they are going to call? 


You got it.

Let the angered words and fear begin.


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I'm putting a mechanic's lien on a house I worked on 2 fridays ago for $165.00 for a multitude of reasons, the main one is to get well versed on this manner of collecting if and when someone tries to screw me on a job.
> 
> 
> The house is currently on the market so when I zing that email to the listing agent, guess who they are going to call?
> ...


Sometimes you have to do what you have to do! The Lien will block the sale until he pays you. The agent will wing the guys neck. It shows up on the record of sale here in Oklahoma (I don't know about it there).

I've had to place liens on properties for services rendered (not for plumbing), some I have got my pay others I have not. I don't mess with a lien if its under $500. I learned my lesson eons ago with my first Construction Business, IF and When you get SCREWED on monies owed you can do 1 of 2 things, A) Be a man and walk away knowing you WILL NEVER DO ANOTHER THING FOR THIS PERSON!! *FAMILY OR NOT!!* or B) Be very vindictive and cause them as much in hospital bills as the lost monies. Now-a-days I take A (Older and somewhat wiser).

To the OP, So you got screwed on $70. Oh well $70 is beans, what is it 2 cases of beer? A tank of petrol? A night on the town for you and the misses? Do as many have learned (the hard way) say, "F**K IT!" and leave it to be. As to returning after being screwed 3 times. NO MORE B***CHING ALLOWED. You should have cut the tie on the first time, remember your name will be tied to it in one way or another the scum has your name remember, so when you do start your own business MR.X Scumbag will blab to his friends and buddies and say, "Hey I know this Plumber His name is UA___ He's easy you can screw him on his monies, or so and so company is owned by this guy he sucks." Word travels when it comes to Scum bags, They travel together. Then what will come of it, EVERYTHING NOT GOOD FOR YOU! 

SO WHAT on family! I refuse to do work for Family and friends cause they always want family price! I'm a hard A$$ NO FREE RIDES!! MY NAME is tied to it then your going to pay FOR MY NAME!! What goes with MY NAME the workmanship, my reputation, and your word of mouth to promote MY NAME! ALWAYS remember that when it comes down to the end! Its not some side job its YOUR NAME!!


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

if your going to play with these people again make them bring you the money. to you personally. make them pay you in advance. cash. cash. cash. did i say cash in advance. plus anytime i work for bevis and butthead i get misery money. misery money is more, lots more. just me. breid.....................:rockon:


----------



## Castiron (May 4, 2010)

From what i hear from friends in the Restaurant business about 70% of restaurants go bust in the first 3 years. If they are really really good at this they'll make a 3% profit for working 6 days a week and 14 hours a day. And it sounds like they have no clue.

Don't worry about a lien and making them look stupid - they won't have a pot to pi$$ in a few years. No wifes either - so your sister can look for a better guy.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I truly wonder if you did this to yourself. They talked bad behind your back (bil should've backed you up), shorted you money and so on but you still allowed yourself to work for them. I would stopped it once I heard them talk behind my back. I believe that people will treat you the way you want to be treated.


----------

